# wading the flats 4/9



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

hit the water with a buddy after school. hit the first flat in upper escambia but the water was fresh and not much was going on. worked that flat for an hour with no action so we decided to move. we got to the new flat and on our first cast were both on a fish. both were dink trout, while we were out there we met a great guy and us three worked the flat together, we had the time of our lives. the bait and fish were everywhere and we just tore the fish up.

11 reds in the 25'' to 30'' range were caught with multiple double ups. it was almost a fish every cast. the trout were in the mix too and we had to have landed over 25 in the 10''-19'' range. but most were bellow 15''. as the sun started to set i hooked a good trout at around 18 to 19". i grab the leader to unhook him and he shakes his head and some how puts a treble hook in my hand.

i spent the rest of the trip trying to push the barb through while my buddies kept on catching. the MR17 mirrodine did all the catching, even caught a mullet! only one red was kept, every thing else was released to fight another day. a hell of a day and it was nice meeting you garrett! hahahaha thanks for helping me get the hook out and taking pictures, looking foward to wetting a line with you again soon!


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

and another


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish man. Was going to give the flats a try tomorrow morning after fishing docks and deeper structure all spring. Looks like they finally moved in! How were you working the Mirrodine?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a heck of a day fer ya'll! Congrats on hooking up with a fellow angler and getting it done!


----------



## Bamo (May 27, 2015)

Very nice. Sorry to hear about hooks in your hand. I always bend the barbs down on my hooks so if that happens it makes it easier to get the hook out.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nicely done gentlemen!:notworthy:


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

Great pictures,what kind of camera?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Heck yeah!

You guys killed it!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hell yeah guys! Looks like yall put on a clinic.. 

The hook in the hand, that's just paying the fish God's! Lol

Thanks for the report! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Need to buy me a new MR after that slaying! Woke up and the right side of my back and right arm were worn out like I competed in an arm wrestling match! Probably could of went another three hours on those fish, after the four hours we spent, but my wife would of called the coast guard on me. redfishreaper you took that hook out like a pro and it was fun fishing with you guy's!


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Need to buy me a new MR after that slaying! Woke up and the right side of my back and right arm were worn out like I competed in an arm wrestling match! Probably could of went another three hours on those fish, after the four hours we spent, but my wife would of called the coast guard on me. redfishreaper you took that hook out like a pro and it was fun fishing with you guy's!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice work guys!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Well done Collin!!!!!

Fun stuff my man, Thank younfor sharing and the Report


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

DukeDevil91 said:


> Nice fish man. Was going to give the flats a try tomorrow morning after fishing docks and deeper structure all spring. Looks like they finally moved in! How were you working the Mirrodine?


we were doing a twitch twitch pause. pretty fast retrive too


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

bill007 said:


> Great pictures,what kind of camera?


hahahaha just an i phone.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice reds guys! Looks like some constant action, doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks for all the love guys! haha it was an awsome day, hopeing to do it again today.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Why do you have your rods in your mouths?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Dunt said:


> Why do you have your rods in your mouths?



I'm going to guess they didn't want to get their reels wet while properly handling the fish. Nice job guys.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Dunt said:


> Why do you have your rods in your mouths?


Because the fish couldn't hold them.


----------



## Saltwater_fan4life (Dec 22, 2015)

Beautiful fish guys!!!! Nicely done!!!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

What an awesome day in the water... Love to wade fish. Nice job fellas! Thanks for the report.:thumbup:


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

SupremeHair said:


> What an awesome day in the water... Love to wade fish. Nice job fellas! Thanks for the report.:thumbup:


thanks man!


----------

